# Not allowed to access the system configuration

## Fred Krogh

Using gnome, going through system/administration/... I'm told that "you are not allowed to access the system configuration".  Surely though if in a root terminal I tried to access one of these programs I would be allowed.  But doing this for time-admin and presumably others, gives the same message.  What to tweek?  I'm running an up to date ~amd64 system.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## DONAHUE

Be advised gnome-system-tools is bugged and hard masked just now. The stuff below used to work, may for you. If it does, don't update gnome-system-tools until the bug clears. 

run alacarte menu editor (emerge alacarte if needed)

select >System >Administration

Right click and select properties on:           then set command for each to:

Printing                                                   gksu gnome-cups-manager

Shared Folders                                        gksu shares-admin

Network                                                  gksu network-admin

Time and Date                                         gksu time-admin

Services                                                 gksu services-admin

Users and Groups                                    gksu users-admin

----------

## Fred Krogh

I had actually tried your suggestion already as I had found it suggested elsewhere.  It gives the same error message.  I am currently running gnome-system-tools-2.22.1-r1.  It is not hard masked, but simply masked as is a lot of what I am running.  I'm not sure which version of gnome-system-tools you are recommending.  For the moment I'll probably just leave things as they are, and if I get desparate to use these tools will try an earlier version.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## DONAHUE

I must have misused the term hard masked.

When I take gnome-system-tools out of /etc/portage/package.unmask, I get:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-admin/gnome-system-tools" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.22.1-r1 (masked by: package.mask)
> ...

  in response to emerge -av gnome-system-tools

Putting app-admin/gnome-system-tools, dev-libs/liboobs, app-admin/system-tools-backends back in package.unmask and putting them in package.keywords as ~ amd64 and putting dev-util/intltool in package.keywords as ~amd64 allowed a successful emerge of gnome-system-tools-2.22-r1. First attempt to use a tool brought the 'configuration' dialog. I opened alacarte, checked a couple of tool properties, retried the tools, no 'configuration' message, tools work. I've previously had the 'configuration' message disappear upon restarting X, upon rebooting, and upon adding gksu. You might want to fidget.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I'll just let this rest for the time being.  For the record, of the packages you mentioned, I'm  using: gnome-system-tools-2.22.1-r1, liboobs-2.22.0, system-tools-backends-2.6.0-r1, and intltool-0.40.5.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## Hu

"Masked" typically encompasses most of the reasons that Portage will refuse to install a package, whether it is because the package is not compatible with your current keywords or because the Gentoo developers explicitly blocked its installation via package.mask.  "Hard masked" is most often seen as referring exclusively to the latter condition.

----------

